
Is Silicon Valley Doomed to Become the Next Detroit? - raleighm
https://www.fastcompany.com/90201098/is-silicon-valley-doomed-to-become-the-next-detroit
======
writepub
No. SV has gone through many a boom-bust cycle.

From chip companies to dot-coms, from infrastructure software (Cisco etc) to
the app economy. If there's one thing going for SV, it's the constant
reinvention of itself and the markets

